# 2012 gobbler down



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

The first two days were pretty uneventful, I worked tuesday night and got off Wednesday morning at 7. Got back out to where I live and checked a few fields I hunt! With nothing in sight I go over to a secluded field and pull into the lane. I pull up the binos and sure enough there he was in full strut! So I slide out of the truck and right into the ditch and slip behind a tractor the farmer left in the field! I start calling and he's coming, then suddenly he turns and goes the other way! So I peak around the tractor and there is another long beard coming straight at me! He go to about 45 yards, gave him a few soft calls on the diaphragm to stop him and bam.. Smoked him!! Weight 22 lbs 10 inch beard, 3/4 spurs! My 9th bird overall! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Archery Patriot,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

Congradulations on a fine turkey and some fine calling. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on the big bird! What area of the state?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on your bird!


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen! Northwest Ohio! Defiance, 45 minutes west of Toledo 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice job ! I wish I could be out there. Maybe next year.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice bird! Congrats!


----------

